

Ask HN: Should I be using Git instead of Bzr? - m0tive

I've been using Bazaar for a few months now and not had any trouble, but after reading lots of talk about Git on HN I've been wondering if I should switch.<p>Any big advantages of using Git instead of Bazaar?
======
rmc
You should continue to use what is most comfortable for you. The fact that you
are already using a DVCS (Distributed Version Control System) already puts you
at an advantage to those not using it (e.g. Subversion users).

Just relax, and focus on writing your code now.

------
duck
I haven't used Bazaar before, but with these questions I tend to recommend
that you just try git on one smaller project and see how it "fits" with your
style. Even if it isn't a fit you will learn something and in the future know
exactly why you are using what you use.

------
scorpioxy
I've used both, but prefer Bazaar because it always felt more intuitive to me.
But again, try them both out, its not that difficult to import/export history
from/to.

One big difference is git's speed over Bazaar. You'll typically only be
annoyed with it only large projects but still, it is noticeable. Though, there
has been huge progress from the earlier versions of Bazaar.

------
jokull
If you're running an open product, Github by itself has huge advantages I'm
beginning to realize. It's a known ecosystem that lowers barriers for
everyone.

